# Off-grid home on 60 acres in Washington state



## Gray Wolf

We are selling our home. 

Please visit our web site for info and pictures. 

Thanks, Don & Kathe

Web site: Offgrid150.simpl.com


----------



## Gray Wolf

It's getting cold. Keeping the chickens and ducks inside except for a few hours in the afternoons.


----------



## Gray Wolf

We went to our daughters for Thanksgiving and the house was 54 when we got home last night. That's pretty good considering it never got above freezing while we were gone for 5 days. Passive solar on the tile floors and the heat stored in more than 60 tons of rock in the fireplaces did the trick again. We built fires in both woodstoves and we're back up to 72 degrees this morning. All is good. Cold but sunny.


----------



## harvestgirl

it's beautiful!


----------



## Gray Wolf

Still cold but still no snow. Unusual but we'll take it. Chickens and ducks have started laying again for some reason. Unusual but we'll take it too.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Gray Wolf

I decided to give you an 'early winter' update. Most of the update is "Where the heck is winter?".

It has been cold for the last couple of months, but we've only had an inch or so of snow so far with maybe a half inch on the ground at the moment.

As we were going to town last week, we met the County snowplow/sanding truck coming up the draw for only the second time this winter. He didn't have any snow to plow but was putting sand down on some of the corners. He turns around at the top of the draw or in our driveway.

I thought I would attach a few pictures I just took of the portable woodshed. It sits down by the big woodshed until it gets cold enough to burn a fire most days, or until I get tired of carrying wood, then I put the pallet forks on the tractor and move it up to the house where the wood is handy to the front door. Then it's just a matter of refilling it from the main woodshed every couple of weeks. When spring rolls around I'll scoop the portable one up and get it out of the driveway.

Please let us know if you would like more information or pictures.

Hope all is well with you in this new year.

Stay warm!


----------



## Gray Wolf

Portable wood shed at house for winters.


----------



## Gray Wolf

Having a good place to keep wood by the house in the winter but that can be moved in minutes when it's not needed is great.


----------



## Gray Wolf

The upstairs portable wood rack is 4' x 4' x 7' tall. 
(Right outside the downstairs entry is another smaller wood rack that also gets moved when not needed.

We like to keep things as neat as we can....


----------

